# Beauty found at Walmart!



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

My Walmart has never had bettas, but two days ago when I went down the fish isle they had maybe 10 in cups of that icky blue water. I wasn't too happy to see they have bettas, but I found him! I now have my third betta and I love him! Here's a couple picks of Photon! (yes it's a chemistry term! Just named him today lol) Some of them are a bit blurry... he likes to move ^-^
































































And one when I first got him into clean water! The lighting was a bit different so he looks more green:


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the orange and blue mixes. He's super cool looking.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I LOVE blue-fringed dals! ;u; He's gorgeous!

I'm so jealous. >..>


----------



## GR34 (Oct 6, 2010)

HE looks alot like mine!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh yeah - he's a beauty! Love that color combination!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, I see why you got him! What great colors, super find! 

I bet he is glad you rescued him.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just find out that my local Walmart have bettas. I go to the store often and never see them there ,because they put them at the end of the store where no one can see them. It really bothers me. And I know they not going to take care of them. If I will go to the store which I am afraid to even go and if I see they don't take care do u think

it will help if I ask for manager or if I can ask for corporate #

It just really bothers me.

I just wondering if any one did it before and if it helped


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yeah he's so pretty especially when he swims... the pics just don't do him justice! And I think he's very happy to have been rescued... he's built quite a nice bubble nest  

You could always try and talk to the manager you want ANHEL123 if you think the conditions are bad, but I think that people usually don't change anything because they've heard their whole lives that bettas like small amounts of water.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! that one awesome wal-mart find!!! I LOVE his coloration!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hes beautiful!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I got some pictures and a video of him flaring last night! I turned out my room light but left his lamp on. I think he could see his reflection. After a few pics were gotten, I turned it off so he wouldn't get stressed. But here they are!

Video: http://s1015.photobucket.com/albums/af272/appletoo/?action=view&current=photonflare.mp4&newest=1

Pics:


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

soooooooo pretty!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, he's so pretty! He looks a bit like Wraith!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooo, whats a beautiful boy!! He looks JUST like one I almost brought home the other night xDD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Crownie, he has such a big nest for a betta that is new! i seen the video and its pretty big. and he has two built!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! I really like the coloring


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I love his coloring as well!
Dragon: You should have bought him! Then we could have had twins lol
Vaygirl: Is Wraith one of yours? Can I see him on your profile?
Bettalover: His bubble nest expanded over night too! It covers about a quarter of the tank now. Actually all three of my fishies have bubble nests. Must be something in the water... ^-^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well they are probably just very happy!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wraith is my new guy. He's got the same grayish head going into blue but his orange is a lot more pink. He's got spots like yours on his dorsal. He is getting darker streaks in the pink. I'm wondering if they're going to turn into spots. That would be cool.  I really love yours he's so pretty! 

Here's Wraith:

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2752/dscn2244.jpg


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL xD Haha, I got talked out of him last minute by my fellow betta-fan coworker....she reminded me that we get in bettas 2 times a week, and that I should wait because there will be many beautiful more unique ones to take home...which is true xD


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow he looks just like my Teal he has the same spots on his fins too! I got him at Walmart too. Coincidence?


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Vaygirl: Wraith is sooooo pretty! They do look very similar. I actually really like his pink better than Photon's orange XD
Dragon: That was probably a good idea! You'll most likely want all of them. I'm assuming you work at a pet store? I've thought about applying to work at my Petco.
Shell: That's so funny. I wonder if perhaps they came from the same supplier?
Bettalover: Yup I think they are quite happy ^-^


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol xD Haha, yes. I work at my LPS in the fish section. Its the best job, I get paid to give fish advice <3 AND I get fist pick on new betta shipments...;D


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

^Awesome! I would imagine it's a job you can take great interest in lol I think if I worked at a LPS, my room would be covered! Just gotta wait to move out to have more so my mom won't flip out hehe


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

He's beautiful! And I love that rainbow plant. :-D


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you! And the rainbow plant came with the tank. I didn't like it at first so I didn't use it, but now I love it lol


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, he is a stunner! I love the colors in his tail. And his name is perfect for his streaky, and florescent colored tail. Just like streaks of light or photons! (I'm a chemistry geek too)


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

I have one that looks exactly the same! mine is named storm


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

kaythenewbie said:


> Oh, he is a stunner! I love the colors in his tail. And his name is perfect for his streaky, and florescent colored tail. Just like streaks of light or photons! (I'm a chemistry geek too)


Yeay! Someone got it! My sis suggested the name and I loved it, then I realized how well he fits the photon/light/color definition lol


----------

